

Nepal Needs You - subirshrestha
https://life.indiegogo.com/fundraisers/relief-fund-for-nepal-earthquake

======
kup0
Why would we not just donate to Red Cross and/or Global Giving directly
instead of going through a third-party that is supposedly going to donate to
them anyway and losing $3.00 per $100.00 in the process?

------
subirshrestha
Disbelief

We were woken up by a phone call in the middle of the night. Nepal had just
gotten hit by a 7.9 magnitude earthquake!! We couldn’t believe it.

Fear

Our thoughts immediately jumped to our families’ wellbeing. We tried
contacting them but couldn’t get through. You tell your mind not to think
about the worst, but you can’t help yourself. You try to stay strong, for
yourself and for those around you.

Sadness

We turned on our computers, and see the devastation engulf the country. Death
and destruction all over the news. Buildings, Temples, Historical Landmarks –
major portions of our country’s history, culture and tradition – wiped out!

Relief

Frantic phone calls followed, and after an hour, we were able to establish
that our families were safe.

Helplessness

You hear the fear in their voices, and feel helpless. You want to be there for
them, but there is nothing you can do. You can only listen as your parents,
siblings, uncles, aunts, grandparents recount firsthand experiences as
butterflies form in the pit of your stomach –

• The ground beneath them is shaking violently, throwing them from wall to
wall as they try to scramble outside to safety

• The walls of our house collapsing right before their eyes

• They cannot go back in because tremors and aftershocks continue to ripple
for hours

• They sleep in their cars, only to be woken up by another tremor

• They are paralyzed in fear

Courage + Action

We consider ourselves extremely lucky that even though some of our family
members suffered minor injuries, everyone is okay. But there are countless
others that weren’t as fortunate. Hospitals kicking out existing patients to
treat critical victims. We feel very strongly, and very deeply for our
country, and are determined to take action.

We spent the entire day researching the best options for collecting donations,
and reaching out to our networks in Nepal to identify the best way to disburse
funds to places in most need.

We are reaching out to our networks here in the US for any help we can get.
The road to recovery is going to be long and painful.

We need you. Nepal needs you!!

